# How to train 10 week old kitten to use litter tray ALL the time?



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I have a 10 week old kitten that I have now had for 3 weeks.
She has been poorly with an upset stomach so we have been keeping her in one of our larger bedrooms away from our current cat.
The issue is with her use of the litter tray - the breeder told me that she was litter trained, and she does use the tray but only about 50-60% of the time.
We have 2 trays in the one room so she knows where they are, I also clean both of them every day so they're not dirty, but she just chooses to go elsewhere.
Not the same place each time, but on the bed, or under the bed or on the newspaper next to the tray etc etc.
If this is happening in one room with 2 trays, I am now worried about what will happen when we let her have the run of the whole house!

How can I retrain her to use the tray ALL THE TIME?

Thanks


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

totally inexperienced with litter training but can I check when you say you clean the trays everyday, are you cleaning them once a day or as soon as you can after use.

I find Mitzi, when I get home from work, will use the litter tray almost immediately after I have cleaned it as if she has waited for it to be clean. I guess if I didn't clean it as soon as I got back she may go somewhere else if she couldn't hold it.


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

I remove the solids as soon as I see them after she has used it, and I also remove and replace any wet litter as soon as that appears too. I completely clean and replace the litter at least once or twice a week so the tray should be clean most of the time..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Some cats are really fastidious and will only use one tray for wees and another for poos, or won't use a tray that is already dirty. Others don't like certain litters, others like hooded trays, others open. Make sure you clean where she has been with something like simple solution - normal cleaning isn't good enough. When she goes in the wrong place pick it up and put it in the right place for her to smell. She is still young and she should get the hang soon.


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Arnt kittens supposed to stay with their mothers untill at least 12 weeks old so the mother can teach them to use the tray?


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm assuming most of this is happening when you're not there eg when asleep so I'd go right back to very basics
1st borrow some wallpaper pasting tables - use these opened up on there sides to make an enclosed sizeable kitten play pen(using bedroom wall for one side, tressels for the other wall sides)
Place litter tray at one end and bed/ food as far away from litter trays at the other end - hopefully your kitten will chose to deficate in the litter tray - Only do this when you can't supervise your cat i.e at night-time

It could be that your little one's tummy is so upset it just can't hold it in - and when its got to go, its got to go


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What I would do is watch her like a hawk and as soon as I see her looking for somewhere to "squat" I'd scoop her up and put her in the litter tray.

Maybe she doesn't like the type of litter you use?? My mum made the mistake of changing to a different type of cat litter before going away on holiday (thinking she'sd use something extra absorbant and sweet smelling so that the neighbours won't feel to uncomfortable changing the litter)(oops!) and came back to find one of her cats and had many accidents all over her bed! She never made that mistake again!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

maybe your kitten needs to smell her own wee....!!!!! my older cat was like this when she was very young and began weeing on my duvet........ so I twiged on and had to throw the duvet out and keep the bedroom door shut... then I only removed the solid stuff out of her tray, leaving a little wet stuff in her litter tray every time.. It worked for my cat and I have just done the same thing with my kitten who only had one accident on her first day and now uses all the 6 litter trays around the house.... ...

It's the same when you move home and you want your cat to know your garden.. people springle wet litter around the garden so the cat knows it's home................. 

You may have a cat who likes dirty!! Ha! I have!:wink:


----------

